

The Myth of Android is Coming to an End - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46329/myth-android-coming-end

======
PetrolMan
Amazing. It's the first quarter to quarter drop in two years and somehow this
is the beginning of the end for the Android OS. Trends develop over time; a
single quarter drop (from 53% to 50% of new sales, I think) doesn't really
describe a trend.

I probably should have ignored the article after I saw the Android logo with
crudely drawn cracks on it.

